# First Fatties with Q-view



## oujeepr (Jul 13, 2008)

Well after reading everyone's comments raving about the fatties, I thought I would give 2 a try.   They turned out pretty well.   Although the thin one was too spicy for the missus, my son and I liked it.   

This one is JC Potter regular sausage with Sargento Bistro Blends Chipotle Cheddar and garlic.    The cheese transfered all the spiciness to the sausage.  Delicious but spicy.  








Here it is cut open:






And this one is just JC Potter regular sausage with garlic sprinkled on the outside:


----------



## agmeyer (Jul 13, 2008)

Bravo my fellow fattie smoker;  you do roll a fine fattie if I do say so.   Keep up the good smoking and Happy smoke rings from Sedalia, MO.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on your first successful fatty smokes! Out of curiosity, what kind of wood did ya use? Am trying to find the smoke ring and it's hard to find. Did the meat have much of a smoky flavor to it?


----------



## ronp (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice job on your first smoke! Congrats!!


----------



## kookie (Jul 14, 2008)

Damn good looking fatties........................


----------



## cman95 (Jul 14, 2008)

Good job......you do know those things are addicting?


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 15, 2008)

DITTO X INFINTY
see ya at the next 12 step mtg!


----------



## oujeepr (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh yeah they are.  Simple and delicious.   The family loved em.   I used apple wood mostly with some hickory added in.


----------



## tybo6 (Jul 26, 2008)

WTG.......Looks good........You bein in Yukon and me bein bout 15 mi due east of Tinker,....Evryone in between us are gonna be goin nuts wonderin.........WHATS THAT SMELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
        Good job


----------



## richtee (Jul 26, 2008)

Indeed congrats!  I was thinking the same thing...electric smoker? But regardless..nice work!


----------

